# Loving life in the sandpit!



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi. 

I made it safely to Dubai on 28th June.

It has been a crazy few weeks! I am now settled and living in DIFC.

I have had some great times so far and now it would be lovely to make some friends.

Any 20-something, 30-somethings interested in being friends?

It would be great to make some gal pals too, like in London.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

helsgaub said:


> Hi.
> 
> I made it safely to Dubai on 28th June.
> 
> ...


Are you Male or Female?


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> Are you Male or Female?


Female


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

helsgaub said:


> Female


I keep getting this wrong, I thought you were male!


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> I keep getting this wrong, I thought you were male!


Ha ha ha! I'm 100% female.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> I keep getting this wrong, I thought you were male!


Oi Cheesyhead, try looking at their profile - could be just a small clue there....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Oi Cheesyhead, try looking at their profile - could be just a small clue there....


she looks fit. :jaw:


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

@ The Rascal, long time ha ha  I arrived in one piece.

@ iggles Me ?! ''Shukran habibi'' ha ha ha


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

helsgaub said:


> @ The Rascal, long time ha ha  I arrived in one piece


Always good to hear, how's the handbag collection going?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

helsgaub said:


> @ The Rascal, long time ha ha  I arrived in one piece.
> 
> @ iggles Me ?! ''Shukran habibi'' ha ha ha


I am either going to get banned for htat comment, or the controller of my bank account will kill me.

It's been a good life. 

What does Shukran habib mean, I am English not Arabic


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Always good to hear, how's the handbag collection going?


Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll... Haven't had the chance to visit Karama yet... ;-) Ha ha I'm joking!

I haven't done any retail therapy! It seems almost every evening after work has resulted in a large consumption of Sambuca. Bizzare!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> I am either going to get banned for htat comment, or the controller of my bank account will kill me.
> 
> It's been a good life.
> 
> What does Shukran habib mean, I am English not Arabic


Shukran habib - loosely translated means "I fall at your feet Iggles oh king of Arabia"

A more literal translation is "thank you close friend"

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

iggles, you having a gay off with rascal again?


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Shukran habib - loosely translated means "I fall at your feet Iggles oh king of Arabia"
> 
> A more literal translation is "thank you close friend"
> 
> ...


This made me giggle! Love your translation. Just trying to learn some local lingo...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

helsgaub said:


> This made me giggle! Love your translation. Just trying to learn some local lingo...


Honestly I would be a Good King. 

Firm, Wise but Fair. My subjects would adore me.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> Honestly I would be a Good King.
> 
> Firm, Wise but Fair. My subjects would adore me.


Yes - but how would they react when you went our wearing those "kings new clothes"?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Yes - but how would they react when you went our wearing those "kings new clothes"?


Sorry Steve I was born in the 80's - can you explain that reference 
:noidea: :heh:
I can only suggest you meant The Emperor's New Clothes. 
Cheers
Iggles


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes - that was the general idea!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> What does Shukran habib mean, I am English not Arabic


maybe shukran khaneese or khawaal would have been better...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> maybe shukran khaneese or khawaal would have been better...


Again, this reference goes over my head.

On a lighter note - From my Balcony I can see a girl swimming in the pool with a mermaid outfit. 

Is this normal?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> On a lighter note - From my Balcony I can see a girl swimming in the pool with a mermaid outfit.
> 
> Is this normal?


Depends how old she is?
If under 12 -then quite normal.
If over 16 - where did you say you were?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Again, this reference goes over my head.
> 
> On a lighter note - From my Balcony I can see a girl swimming in the pool with a mermaid outfit.
> 
> Is this normal?


You don't realise how funny that first retort is - if only you know.

Is mocking the afflicted against forum rules?

Mermaids - it is when you stay at Atlantis.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> Again, this reference goes over my head.


Ignorance is bliss - trust me on that one!


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> maybe shukran khaneese or khawaal would have been better...


Ha ha ha!

I getcha.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

helsgaub said:


> Ha ha ha!
> 
> I getcha.


Even google can't help. I am gonna go talk to the mermaid.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> If over 16 - where did you say you were?


Gross! What would Mrs Stevesolar think! Could be your Great Great Great grand daughter!!!


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

I keep getting an urge to shout ''Khallas!'' at people.


----------



## Pierreke (May 20, 2015)

Hi Helsgaub, as me and my 2 colleagues will make a move to Dubai as well, I have 3 new friends on offer for you ;-) We will make the move in September, but more likely October. Next week we will be in Dubai from 22nd until 29th. Perhaps we could go for a sambucca, or two


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> Is mocking the afflicted against forum rules? .


Yes!!! I just made a new rule....


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Pierreke said:


> Hi Helsgaub, as me and my 2 colleagues will make a move to Dubai as well, I have 3 new friends on offer for you ;-) We will make the move in September, but more likely October. Next week we will be in Dubai from 22nd until 29th. Perhaps we could go for a sambucca, or two


I'm going to private mail you straight away!


----------



## siddiqin1 (Jul 12, 2015)

welcome to dubai. been meaning to go back for the longest time now..


----------



## Kaley (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Helsgaub! (and the rest of you with very interesting spam here xD )

Im most likely moving to Dubai in mid August and I would love to meet and get new girlfriends  Im from Finland and Im 26 years old. It would be great to spend time with people around my age and maybe go for a drink or too haha  


Ps. Thanks to this thread I just now realised that you can add a photo of yourself to your profile. I now go and stalk members and how they look xD


----------



## Mzki (May 4, 2015)

Hey, I touch down from London on the 1st August.

I've been introduced to a few friends-of-friends over email but absolutely up for a few drinks on arrival!


----------



## bwest (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey all!

I'll be moving to Dubai in late August (hopefully it's still mermaid season?) and I'd love to meet some new people. Will be making the move all by my lonesome to a small-ish company so would be grateful to hop on board people's plans!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

bwest said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'll be moving to Dubai in late August (hopefully it's still mermaid season?) and I'd love to meet some new people. Will be making the move all by my lonesome to a small-ish company so would be grateful to hop on board people's plans!


There were two mermaids. One purple and one green. I would post a picture on here but i might get deported


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

marinaguy said:


> iggles, i use to see quite a few every day & i am not staying in Atlantis. All i need to do is to Zoom In a bit. Agree with the Deportation part


you'll get deported and fine for that.


----------



## gullzter (Jul 20, 2015)

Shame I didn't know about this forum during my week in Dubai otherwise I might have made some friends by the looks of it


----------



## Mzki (May 4, 2015)

Alright, I'm in!

Couple more posts and I'll be able to DM but otherwise feel free to get in touch!


----------

